# Nut-Free Energy Bar Options



## grimlock (Jul 31, 2005)

My wife is deathly allergic to peanuts and about every tree nut out there. This knocks out my ability to eat every energy bar that I've found (Clif, Power Bar, Etc.). Even if it isn't peanut flavored, the bars are manufacturered in peanut-filled facilities and no good. I'm diabetic, so I need some form of energy bar to combat blood sugar drops. Fig Newtons are my current solution, but I need variety. 

Does anyone know of any nut-free energy bars (no nut warning whatsoever) out there offering around 40 grams of carbohydrates each?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I just found out my daughter has similar allergies--although not as serious as your wife's. I gave her a small bite of my Clif Bar the other day and her eyes started watering and her throat got scratchy. It got so bad I had to give her Benadryl. 

You might end up having to make your own. Here's a recipe I found online:
2 cups rolled oats
1/3 cup natural sugar
1/2 cup oat or wheat bran or flax meal
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup honey
1 egg beaten
2tsp vanilla
1/2 cup coconut oil or other healthy oil
3/4 cup sunflower seed butter 

Add some dark chocolate chips, raisins or other dried fruit.

Preheat oven to 350. Generously grease a 9x13 baking dish. Combine all ingredients and then spread in a pan. I grease my hands and press the mixture down so it's compacted and even.

Bake for around 22 minutes or until edges start to get lightly brown. Take out of the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 5 minutes or so. Cut into bars and remove from pan. Allow to cool on a rack before wrapping and storing.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I also found these: http://www.allerenergy.com/Nutrition.html

140 calories each...much less than a Clir Bar. They also have a lot less protein and a lot less fat.


----------

